# TPI not doing so well



## FlyKaesan (Aug 26, 2008)

I have put in request for Maui or Oahu in October 4th and it hasn't been filled yet.  It has already been few weeks and II was able to get almost 3 weeks that I wanted but Traingplaces couldn't even get 1 week.
Kind of disappointed at Tradingplaces.  I guess I was expecting too much from a small exchangers.  I thought at least it would be easy for Hawaii trade but I guessed wrong.


----------



## SherryS (Aug 26, 2008)

This is quite last minute to expect a lot!! (JMHO)


----------



## Luanne (Aug 26, 2008)

Gosh, I had no problem getting a week on the Big Island at exactly the place I wanted.  I started looking more than a year out though.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 26, 2008)

TPI is great.  I think your exchange strategy needs rethinking as you clearly have the wrong expectation for how to use them.  Looking at your list of timeshare resort ownerships, it could be what you own as well.


----------



## TPIRep (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello.
I am sorry you are disappointed with TPI, I would like to take a look at your request to see what may have happened with it.  Usually, last minute exchanges need to be flexible as our inventory, especially Hawaii, does book up fast.  Please email me your information and I will be happy to take a look to see what exactly happened with your request.  You can email me personally at marcies@tradingplaces.com.

Thanks!


----------



## TPIRep (Aug 26, 2008)

To BocaBum99, Luanne, and Sherrys
thank you so much for your support.  I am glad to hear that we (TPI) have been able to help you with your exchange requests.

 Thanks...
Marcie


----------



## geekette (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there a question in here for TPI?

If you are seeking Hawaii for October 2008 and only put in the request a few weeks ago, that's not a fair test of an exchange system.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you looking for this October? If so your stradegy is not so good. Independents don't get a lot of last minute stuff from the developers like the big guys do. What did you offer in exchange? Something really wonderful or something you & others wouldn't really care about? What were you asking for? Anything at this late date or only a 2 bedroom name brand?

It isn't fair to say you didn't get satisfaction without giving some details for perspective.

TPI has come through for me with flying colors but I planned ahead and knew in advance that their listed exchanges are ones that I would like. Their inventory is there for all to see and there isn't any of that preference garbage that II gives to big name developers. Doesn't sound like you did much homework. TPI is far and away superior to II or RCI when it comes to customer service.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 26, 2008)

What do I know....

This is today's list.

Hawaiian Princess Makaha  	  Hawaiian Princess Makaha  - Waianae, Oahu, HI, United States  	
Dates: 	 Aug 27, 2008 - Sep 03, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4 	
Wyndham @ Waikiki Beach Walk 	 Wyndham @ Waikiki Beach Walk - Waikiki, Oahu, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 05, 2008 - Sep 12, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4 	Important Notice
Hawaiian Princess Makaha 	 Hawaiian Princess Makaha - Waianae, Oahu, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 20, 2008 - Sep 27, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4 	
Hawaiian Princess Makaha 	 Hawaiian Princess Makaha - Waianae, Oahu, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 21, 2008 - Sep 28, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4

Kahana Falls  	  Kahana Falls  - Lahaina, Maui, HI, United States  	
Dates: 	 Aug 31, 2008 - Sep 07, 2008 		
Size: 	 2 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 6 	
Kahana Falls 	 Kahana Falls - Lahaina, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 05, 2008 - Sep 12, 2008 		
Size: 	 2 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 6 	
Maui Schooner Resort 	 Maui Schooner Resort - Kihei, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 06, 2008 - Sep 13, 2008 		
Size: 	 2 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 6 	
Maui Schooner Resort 	 Maui Schooner Resort - Kihei, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 06, 2008 - Sep 13, 2008 		
Size: 	 3 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 8 	
Maui Schooner Resort 	 Maui Schooner Resort - Kihei, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 14, 2008 - Sep 21, 2008 		
Size: 	 2 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 6 	
Maui Hill 	 Maui Hill - Kihei, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 17, 2008 - Sep 24, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4 	
Maui Schooner Resort 	 Maui Schooner Resort - Kihei, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 19, 2008 - Sep 26, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4 	
Maui Hill 	 Maui Hill - Kihei, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 24, 2008 - Oct 01, 2008 		
Size: 	 2 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 6 	
Kahana Falls 	 Kahana Falls - Lahaina, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 26, 2008 - Oct 03, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4 	
Maui Schooner Resort 	 Maui Schooner Resort - Kihei, Maui, HI, United States 	
Dates: 	 Sep 26, 2008 - Oct 03, 2008 		
Size: 	 1 Bedroom 		
Occupancy: 	 4


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow!  That is a lot of last minute inventory.  I need a week for one of the firefighters at Rick's firehouse. I was watching for something in October.  Maybe I should put in a request, too.  :whoopie:


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 26, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> TPI is great.  I think your exchange strategy needs rethinking as you clearly have the wrong expectation for how to use them.  Looking at your list of timeshare resort ownerships, it could be what you own as well.


 
Is there trading power for exchanging with TPI?  Those are not my TS but I have stayed at those places.  I don't think I am very picky person as you can see the list....


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you show pictures instead of attachments?


----------



## JudyS (Aug 26, 2008)

When I saw this thread's headline ("TPI not doing so well") I was very worried that maybe TPI was in financial trouble!  That would be terrible as TPI is my favorite exchange company. 

FlyKaesan, if you are seeing lots of September but no October Hawaii weeks, that could be because September is peak hurricane season, plus few people travel right after Labor Day.

In general, getting something desirable in timesharing means making a request far in advance.  II has had a ton of last-minute Hawaii lately, but I'm sure that's due to several Hawaiian air carriers going out of business and Hawaii airfares going sky-high.  (Hmmm, I guess airfares would be _literally_ sky-high!)   It's not typical at all.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 26, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Is there trading power for exchanging with TPI?  Those are not my TS but I have stayed at those places.  I don't think I am very picky person as you can see the list....



I was talking about the II side.  If you want one of those Flexchanges, you should just grab one. Why haven't you?  Is it because you are searching with your most expensive week and you don't want to trade it?

Hawaii is well documented as great for Flexchange in Hawaii.  Especially now that tourist traffic is down 15% year over year.  I use ACs to get Hawaii now for about $300.  Or, I use 4000 WM credits.  Or, a Marriott studio for a Marriott during Flexchange.  TPI is great for Hawaii outside of Flexchange.  

I recommend that you do some research or ask questions about any particular strategy you intend to use for exchanging, I think you will see a ton of different ways to get what you want and your expectations will be more in line with the reality.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 26, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> This is my love....



I am 15 minutes walk from Hanauma Bay.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, TPI was my first choice since I saw so many available when I deposited my week.
My back up plan of using II got both weeks that I wanted at Westin.  I had Marriott the last week but it missed by 2 nights so I gave it back.  I also don't have enough exchanges to give since I bought 2 other weeks just to cover with II.  I had to purchase another week if I wanted to keep Marriott.  I was hoping TPI would get me 2 weeks and I would use II for 1 week but it turned out that didn't work out well.  i am getting worried that i will never use TPI week and bonus week.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 26, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> I am 15 minutes walk from Hanauma Bay.



How long have you lived in Oahu?  I am thinking about migrating to Hawaii but I am  sure if there is enough jobs.


----------



## theo (Aug 29, 2008)

*A "trade value" question for TPI Rep...*



TPIRep said:


> Hello. ...You can email me personally at marcies@tradingplaces.com.



Hello:
Historically, I have very seldom exchanged with *any* exchange company; I generally simply use what I own. Accordingly, I readily admit that my own knowledge and understanding regarding the notion of "trading power" is very limited, consisting primarily of:
1. RCI is "smoke and mirrors"; an opaque, hidden and mysterious internal process of valuation by a mythical RCI "man behind the curtain".
2. II claims to have a "like for like" exchange policy. Exactly what that means in quantifiable terms, and whether it is at all transparent, frankly eludes me. 
3. RedWeek (relatively new, with DAE background support) is transparent with a "points" valuation (before deposit) process,but which is clearly still a "work in progress" of thus far inconsistent and unpredictable valuations. 

That summarizes most everything I know about the few "exchange companies" about which I even know anything at all...

My questions for TPI are:
1. Are you at liberty to publicly discuss or disclose the valuation process utilized by TPI in evaluating weeks submitted for exchange?"
2. Does TPI have a "search first" option, or is it one of (...like RCI) "deposit, then hope"? 

I have no hidden agenda and no ax to grind here in asking these questions. I'm merely seeking to alleviate some of my own ignorance on the many flavors and assorted (and clearly diverse and unrelated) practices of various exchange companies. 

Thanks in advance for any info or insight you can or will publicly share.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you Marcie for your help.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 30, 2008)

FlyKasean, I'm biding my time to see if my luck will turn with TPI. The one res I got, they booked me into a resort and apparently a privately owned unit; I never got confirmation paperwork or keys, and I never got to go. I got my exchange fee back, but I took vacation time off for naught. I still have two weeks deposited with them and don't have much confidence. There were other snafus before this, so I am crossing my fingers that my two deposited weeks won't go to waste. One I should have deposited with RCI since it's a tiger trader with RCI, but the resort made it hard for me to deposit it with RCI and easy to deposit it with TPI. I hope you get your exchange granted...but my requests have been made for awhile and nothing yet. So with the botched ressie and no matches to my other requests, I'm hoping this isn't a pattern that newbies have to endure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2008)

Carol, I am having so much trouble with SFX, too!  I cannot get an exchange for Maui, with a huge span of time in my request, and my only requirement was a king in the master.  

I hope TPI does better.  Right now, I am thinking I need to request a refund of the Platinum 5-year membership with SFX.   I gave them a July 4th week, Kona Hawaiian Village 2 bedroom, and just asked for a later spring Maui 2 bedroom.   It's been about 8 months since I put in my request.


----------



## jimbiggs (Aug 31, 2008)

Surprising to see a thread wander like this in an "Ask Exchange Company" forum.  Mod must be traveling.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 1, 2008)

jimbiggs said:


> Surprising to see a thread wander like this in an "Ask Exchange Company" forum.  Mod must be traveling.



It is a holiday weekend, that's true...the mod could be away. But I'm guessing the TPI staff will be working hard to address our concerns. Unlike the RCI mod on TUG that tried to sugarcoat problems, I do think TPI is a company that wants to learn from snafus and improve their system to better serve customers. I've got my fingers crossed, like I said...hoping for major improvements and my own satisfaction soon.


----------



## brucecz (Sep 1, 2008)

Timeshare exchanges are like a turkey at a Thanksgiving supper, if you wait   to almost the end the pickings are bound to be as  slim after the Turkey or timeshare deposits being  picked   clean. by the others who were first to get in line.

Bruce


----------



## Carol C (Sep 1, 2008)

brucecz said:


> Timeshare exchanges are like a turkey at a Thanksgiving supper, if you wait  to almost the end the pickings are bound to be as slim after the Turkey or timeshare deposits being  picked clean. by the others who were first to get in line.
> 
> Bruce



Am I going to get the neck and the gizzard?


----------



## brucecz (Sep 2, 2008)

Carol C said:


> Am I going to get the neck and the gizzard?



Maybe the feet :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Bruce  :rofl:


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 2, 2008)

*to: theo*

Hello....
in response to your questions:

1, the "valuation" process: this is an internal process, although we are not as strict as other companies, we do have some policies in place that unfortunately, I am not at liberty to discuss.

2.  Search first option, sorry we don't have this available at this time.

Great questions, so I am unable to elaborate on the first one....let me know if I can answer any further questions for you.


Thanks,
Marcie


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 2, 2008)

*TO; FlyKaesen*

Hello.
I just repled to your email.....

I am glad I as able to help!

Kind Regards,
Marcie


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you Marcie.

You have been very helpful.


----------



## Mimi (Sep 6, 2008)

When I searched the TPIwebsite last night, I saw lots of Hawaii timeshares available for last minute deals during September and October. So sorry I can't take advantage of these gems!


----------

